# A Fools Path of enlightenment (may be offensive)



## Garyr (Jul 18, 2002)

Many people start out there martial art carreers in the A-typical Tae Kwon Joke, or Karate-dope dojo (see yellow pages). Then after a few years they realize that there must be more, and that perhaps what they are learning is crap. So they do some research and find out about the mystical Neijia arts. The Chi, the fluidity, the serentity. 

So they join the local David Caradine tree-hugging, hippie, "its all about yeilding and the cosmos" type crowd. They may learn a few applications sure, but no jin is involved or any realistic training. There is nothing worse than asking a tajiquan teacher if they do applications then they reply "of course". Then the follow up question is "ARe you familiar with the term jing? IE..fa-jing, peng jin, zuan jin, ting jin, can si jin, etc." they tell me no. I want to come through the phone and choke them, as they have no buisiness teaching tai chi, they should go back to yoga and a good joint, and then perhaps learn how to pronounce yAng correctly before pretending to know about the internal arts. 

I truly believe that if you cannot defend yourself with only your Taijiquan then you have no buisiness teaching it. Speculation need not apply, real exp. only..( I expect hate mail on this one...) 

There is another path some take, after the bad TKJ or Karate-dope experience they find boxing, MT, and BJJ. Finnnally something they can accually use in a real fight!!!! However some of them then dismiss traditional arts completely and fail to see there is more possible depth of skill in these arts. The learning curve may be different, but it goes up much higher. But after all I dont blame them, the fact that a great majority of traditionalists cant fight is a hard rep to beat. 

and so endeth the RANT and generalizations.... 

Gary


----------



## eternalwhitebelt (Jul 18, 2002)

I agree.


----------



## Richard S. (Jul 18, 2002)

uh, gary,  have you had a bad experience or two there,my brother?............


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 26, 2002)

> I want to come through the phone and choke them,



is that a taiji application too?


----------



## hubris (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi - I'm a newbie here. I think G's post is very funny, and alas, too true. (Also, I can't wait until I get advanced enough to to that strangling someone thru the phone thing - awesome!) I've been through a few tai chi teachers over the last five years. It's hard to find somebody who is the real deal, and not an a) New Wave Guy or b) David Koresh wannabe.

This is a great site!

BTW, the egomaniac teacher I have now would probably claim that he don't need no stinking telephone to strangle someone long distance. Just use mindful intent.

"Act dumb and don't show off."


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 1, 2002)

taiji is so convaluted, made up on the spot and so far up its own **** the orginal post here is the biggest laugh.  There is very little that may be considered original or authentic left, even the Chinese government have monkeyd around with it so much that the body requirements are no longer there in the modern competeion styles.  Then there are the people who tell you that you have pull up your anus and make the energy move along your arms etc etc.  Its only know that taiji's popularity has grown that people are starting to make comparissions and become confussed over what really is the 'real deal'.  I know many martial artists who could not defend themselves purley using their art, but they will use every 'weapon' it takes to stay alive....does that mean they shouldn't be teaching either?  Outwith the military, why are we training in martial arts at all?  I know there is tons of happy holiday taiji about, and a lot of it comes from people who have been around for a number of years and lay claim to wild lineages that wouldn't get taught to a family member, but end up getting taught to some westerner half way up a mountain......yeah right.  Having been around for a few years and quoting various Chinese names does not make you a taiji master, but people will follow you anyway......it depends on how convincing you are.......so you can make up some interesting applications, 'shake your waist' and call it fa jing and hey presto you are a master, the fact that you have never really been taught the basic principles doesn't matter.  So it is interesting to think that someone not attempting to defend themselves with taiji shouldn't be teaching, I think the same about those who have clearly devised their own set of rules/forms applications etc....unless......they are honest about it.  I have no problem with someone saying I teach taiji form for exercise as long as they do it correctly and do not profess to be a great taiji oracle......I have no problem with someone improvising their stuff as long as they are honest. The Taiji world is in for a major shake up and it is about time, but it is not purely based on who can defend them self with taiji that is only a small part of what is wrong with the whole art.

and anyway what is wrong with the david carridine video.......the outfits were ...........interesting :rofl:


----------



## hubris (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh yes. I'm always in favor of attractive clothing.

Regards,

Mrs. Hubris Nimby

Tuck and suck, eveyone!


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 2, 2002)

i agree with taiji fan that its not only about who can fight or not. not all good teachers fight well.
however, a great teacher better be able to fight really well (i dont care if he's 80 yrs old with crutches) in addition to teaching proper form, and all the theory.


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 2, 2002)

Taijiquan does seem to have a bit of an identity crisis.  Advertise a class and half a dozen pensioners will turn up, + a couple of the tie died hippy types.  Or it is the other extreme, one guy I now handed a leaflet to a mate saying his wife might like to try taiji and the guy laughed and said she's not fit for all that high kicking and jumping around stuff......much of the vast population is completely unaware about what taiji is really about.  I'm not saying it isn't a great exercise for older folks....the form is, and I get my fair share of pensioners doing a bit of sparring and they love it, but when most of them started they thought it was simply musical movement.  A great deal of education is needed to let people know what the deal with taiji is.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

It's the same here--a Tai Chi class has a lot of retirees working on health issues plus some kids getting into martial arts for the first time.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 2, 2002)

TaiJI??? wat's that??
well this is classic response i get...
of if they knew... they say "ah it's all girlie n oldie stuff"
phew...ppl
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 4, 2002)

> It's the same here--a Tai Chi class has a lot of retirees working on health issues plus some kids getting into martial arts for the first time.





> TaiJI??? wat's that??



so what are you doing to educate the population....how are you guys getting the message across?


----------



## Skarbromantis (Nov 4, 2002)

but Gary did you not post the same thing on KFO?

Running out of Material?

Skard1


----------



## Skarbromantis (Nov 4, 2002)

http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/for...adid=14683&highlight=Fools+Path+enlightenment

I guess the 94 replys you got there, was not enough for you?

Skard1


----------

